# Pheasant Recipe



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

I got 2 breasts left and I would like to try somthing anything u suggest


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jambalya. Rice, spices, ring sausage, ground sausage, shrimp, and bird. Wash down your gullet with cold Budweiser. Easy to make and tastes great. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pound them flat with a meat tenderizer.
Dredge in seasoned flour.
Brown in a fry pan.
Mix together 1 can CR. Mushroom soup,1 can milk,1 pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix,1 can mushr0ooms.
Pour over breast.
Simmer 30 min.
Serve with rice or hot noodles....best Swiss Steak you will eat.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Gold hunter that is the recipe i usually make with my pheasant that and stir fry would have to be the most popular in my house. We eatem that way as fast as i can shoot em.

Ken that sounds good makes my mouth water just thinking of it. I will have to do them up on the weekend. Thanks


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

All right Ken.....Cream of mushroom soup? We must be getting old.....my mom used to make EVERY wild game animal I brought home with Cream of Mushroom Soup.    

Recipe.....

Slice breasts in 1" strips. Marinate 1 hour in equal parts olive oil and soy sauce and 3- cloves fresh minced garlic. Cook on high on grill until done.
Add a little red wine and worcheshire or what ever you like. (Emeril's Essence is a great cmbination of spices)


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

-wrap each breast in bacon, secure with toothpick

-place on a bed of dried smoked beef in a 10" X 10" pan

-mix one can of cream of chicken soup with 3/4 cup of sour cream

-pour over top of breasts

-bake uncovered for 1 1/2 hours at 325

-serve with white rice

-use the gravy over the white rice

It's got a great smoked flavor. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The one from Ref is really good also.With the smoked beef in there it give it an unusual taste like no other pheasant recipe.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MY kids and I like pot pies so this one is really good also...

Cut 2 pheasant breats into small pieces.
Brown in a little oil.
Add one 16 oz. can of chicken broth.
1/2 cup diced carrots
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup frozen peas
1 small diced onion
1 can mushrooms
1 medium diced potato
Salt and pepper to taste....be careful with the salt,since the broth usually has salt in it.
Thicken with some corn starch mixed in a little water.
pour into a casserole dish....I have oven proof fry pans,so I just leave it in there.
Cover with Pillsbury Grand Bisquits
Bake at 350 for 30 min.

Feel free to add or delete whatever kind of veggies you like.At this time of the year,I add asparagus.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Ken That recipe is my fav. We like to save that one till we get cold days. The guy who fills his tag first runs home and gets everything going. The way lastyear worked we just called my mom and got her to start it


----------

